# GROWTH HORMONE!!



## Guest (Sep 21, 2000)

Hi, Everyone!Did anyone see the news report on CBS, about a week ago, about the human growth hormone!??! It is now in a liquid form and used as a spray on patients with bed sores and open wounds.It is an aid to healing. Now, it they have developed the human growth hormone--that we with fibro are not getting enough of--how long will it be before it will be in a pill form ? If it would be safe to put it in a pill. Sure hope someone can figure that out and soon. There are approximately 10 million people in the U.S.A. with fibro-cfs. That ought to be enough to get someone moving on to a cure or a medicine that would help us. Take care. JM


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

JM - I work for a major pharmaceutical company that produces human growth hormone. hGH has been around for many years, and I can also tell you that it is *very* expensive. Also, the way the FDA works, when a drug is only approved for certain conditions (our products are not approved for fibromyalgia), it may be very difficult to get a prescription for an off-label use or to get your insurance to cover it. Some doctors are hesitant about prescribing for off-label; some are not. Currently, all growth hormone (that I know about) must be injected subcutaneously. We won't be seeing it in pill form any time soon, if ever. Sorry to rain on your parade, but since I have knowledge about hGH, I thought I should say something about it. And if you come across any websites offering to sell you the stuff without a prescription - RUN! The FDA is investigating these frauds. hGH is a controlled substance, so that makes it absolutely impossible and illegal to get it without a prescription. Remember - if you don't get it with a prescription from a pharmacy, it's not authentic and can hurt you. I apologise for the lecture, but we know there's a black market for hGH. People are getting hurt. I don't want that to happen to anybody here.I'm curious about what the CBS report said about it - can you give us any details? It would be great if it can help FM. I'll do some research and see if I can find out if any companies are doing any trials on hGH for fibro. If they are, that would mean that it could get approval as a therapy for fibro.Here's some information on hGH deficiency and fibromyalgia:Research on Fibromyalgia Disordered growth hormone secretion in fibromyalgia: a review of recent findings and a hypothesized etiology. AUTHORS: Bennett RM AUTHOR AFFILIATION: Dept. Medicine (L329A), Oregon Health Sciences University, Portland 97201, USA. SOURCE: Z Rheumatol 1998;57 Suppl 2:72-6 CITATION IDS: PMID: 10025088 UI: 99149227 ABSTRACT: Growth hormone (GH) deficiency occurs in about 30% of fibromyalgia patients. Treatment of GH deficient fibromyalgia patients with recombinant growth hormone improves several clinical features, including the tender point count. Defective GH secretion in these patients appears to be due to increased somatostatin tone in the hypothalamus. An hypothesis is presented which relates dysfunctional GH secretion to the effects of intermittent hypercortisolemia on upregulating the density of beta-adrenergic receptors in the hypothalamus. The resulting augmentation of beta-adrenergic tone stimulates the release of somatostatin, thus, impairing GH secretion. ------------------Fear can hold you prisoner.......hope can set you free.*Missycat* >^.^<[This message has been edited by Missycat (edited 09-21-2000).]


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi. I am very interested in this topic. I noticed most of you live in the States. I live in New Zealand. Out here, we don't need medical insurance for subsidies on drugs. I shall have a word to my doctor about this and get back to you.Shrinky


----------

